# WinXP boot up failure from SATA + IDE disk combo



## SSj4_Dthscythe (Jul 26, 2006)

Got a weird OS booting problem from a SATA + IDE Disk system, if would be greatly appreciated if anyone could provide some info on resolving the issue:

SATA and IDE disk Combo

Configuration:

CPU     AMD-64 3200+

RAM   1GB

Disk     Seagate SATA 250GB

Disk     Seagate IDE 20GB



Has only 1 disk - Seagate SATA 250GB 
Windows XP installed and boots OK

A Seagate IDE 20GB disk installed as a second disk 
Windows XP cannot boot, it restarts repeatedly

Once IDE disk is disabled from the BIOS, Windows boots from the SATA disk without any problem 
Enabled IDE disk from BIOS, booted from Windows installation CD, added SATA driver during installation and installed Windows on IDE disk 
·       Boot.ini file on SATA disk updated by the installation program to support multi boot 

·       Two options can be selected during boot sequence:

a.      If system on the IDE disk is selected - Windows can be booted from the IDE disk without any problem,  SATA disk can now be accessed

b.     If system on the SATA disk is selected - Windows XP cannot be booted (it restarts repeatedly, even after unticking the “Automatically restart”)

c.      If IDE disk is disabled and system on the SATA disk is selected - Windows XP can be booted from the SATA disk


----------



## greekstones (Jul 26, 2006)

*hello*

hi there

Do you have drivers for the sata hard disk. some mother board need the drivers.


----------



## meanman (Jul 28, 2006)

you must have the ide drive set to slave if the os is on your sata drive


----------



## Rambo (Jul 28, 2006)

meanman said:
			
		

> you must have the ide drive set to slave if the os is on your sata drive



Yup, he's right. I have a 200GB SATA and a 80 GB PATA (IDE) and I have set the IDE to slave. You need to configure your jumpers on the PATA HDD


----------



## SSj4_Dthscythe (Jul 29, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the information provided, I've managed to solve the problem  

The SATA & PATA controller already has a driver (it comes with the motherboard) installed when I initially installed WinXP. However, the driver is a bit outdated (2004) so by grabbing the latest controller driver from the motherboard manufacturer's website sets the problem straight.


----------

